

The FCC Ruling on Robocalls – What Does It Mean for Businesses? - adroit24
http://pro.whitepages.com/blog/what-the-fcc-vote-on-robocalls-and-spam-text-means-for-your-business/

======
m3saros
Now businesses need to be held accountable to this... I get robo dialed daily!

